# CAO Flavours Moontrance Robusto Cigar Review - The perfect flavored cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

To premise this review I will say that I am a noob but I love this cigar! After trying other flavored smokes I gotta say I really like this one. Go...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Moontrance Robusto Cigar Review - The perfect flavored cigar


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

My wife loves these cigars.


----------

